# Do you use a screen printing service or print your own?



## vtmnD (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm new to screen printing and don't have the funds to purchase in house equipment yet. I'm wondering if it's worth it, financially to outsource my printing or to invest in the equipment needed to run a successful business with repeat and referral customers. So here are my questions:

Do many of you print your own t-shirts or do create the design and outsource the printing? 

If you outsource the printing, how much do you pay per shirt on average? How much do you charge or profit on each shirt? 

Thanks..love this forum!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I screen print now but not from the start. I did get a contract printer. My most money is made now that I screen my own but I don't have a brand that I'm trying to sell. I have always supplied custom on demand orders. 

If your niche is design and sales I'd say find a decent contract printer and price your product accordingly. 

If you have never screen printed before you invest a dime go to a class or find a shop that will allow you to visit. Its not as easy as pulling a squeegee.


----------



## vtmnD (Apr 9, 2013)

That's good to know. Screen printing is definitely not as easy as I thought and the mistakes I keep making are costly. My niche is more design and sales, but I'd love to perfect the screen printing process and make more of a profit. Thank you for your input.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a DTG, sublimation, heat press vinyl and rhinestone template... I absolutely will not do screen printing...there are those that are good at it..and a get a decent price...which depends on the number screens needed and number shirts...but I don't have to deal with the fumes, worry about disposing of the waste and cleaning etc...so I send out the image, pick up the shirts, deliver to my client and everyone is happy


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah we used to do everything inhouse and outsource very large/difficult jobs. Outsourcing can be a great way to get into the business, I would definitely do the design in house though since it's just your time that's the cost.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Plastisol transfer are a good avenue also. Just send artwork, get shirts, press. I have done all but DTG that Charles mentioned and my most profit is screen printing and the plus is I enjoy it. As for the smell well that all depends on what you use. Vanilla, orange, corn alcohol 

What works in 1 shop won't work in every shop and that why I say find your niche and explore it. 

I still use Vinyl, sublimation transfers(quit printing my own) Rhinestones.


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have subbed out my screening for 8 years. I have a couple of screeners I use regularly. The one I use the most has good pricing and does a great job. Their pricing is about 30% less than other screeners in the area. I do mostly one or two color spirit wear designs. But my primary screener does not do anything special and my art needs to be ready to print. My goal is to make at least $100 per job weather I am running 12 shirts or 100. I usually don't have a problem getting there. 

I create my own basic artwork or have it created by someone else if it is more involved.


----------

